# GCC Driving License is workable in UAE???



## NonStopLeo (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi friends, I have Saudi and Bahrian Driving License, Now I want to move to UAE as driver. Can anyone please confirm if my bahrain/saudi license will work in UAE.
If I have to must take UAE license then can I exchange existing one with UAE License or I have to appear in test for UAE License.
Kindly advice. Thanks


----------

